# Koni FSD Reliability/Longevity?



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi Gary - 
I'm posting a pre-emptive question in hopes you have some info for us. I've been looking at suspension upgrades for my car for a few weeks now. Koni is a leader and I've had experience with their motorcycle shocks, which I thought were superb. Unfortunately they no longer make them, which is a bummer.

Anyway, there is alot of talk about the Koni FSDs and the reviews are very positive. I have found that some other vendors have specially valved Koni Sport s/a shocks and have been experiencing premature blow-outs of these rear shocks.

What has been the reliability of the FSD shocks so far? Are you experiencing any returns for similar issues?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

No known issues with the FSD thus far, and customer feedback has been very positive. The only caveat is that Koni does not recommend using them on a car that has aftermarket lowering springs. Koni says that they are good for the ZHP factory setup.


----------

